# What is your gaming beer of preference?



## subliminally incorrect

either tea, coffee or orange juice....


----------



## Dorkseid

New Belgium's 1554. Smooth, dark, satisfying brew. God, I sound like a commercial....


----------



## jhaze84

Water usually. Once in a while a Diet Coke.

I've tried drinking alcohol while gaming but it's not that fun. I could see it being more entertaining at a LAN party or something than when you are by yourself.


----------



## Tw34k

I mostly play FPS so most occasions I dont enjoy mixing alcohol and fast paced gameplay.


----------



## a2hopper

I stick with whiskey if I want to game and drink, beer makes you get up to pee to often.


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## SyncMaster753

I sense a 20 page thread coming

Whatever people left at my place from the weekend


----------



## fruitcake8685

Carling, reaches parts other beers cannot reach, and also helps with my verbal abuse when playing BF2 or MOH.


----------



## Draygonn

Indica


----------



## Mongol

Meh...ranges from water to chimay with a little delirium tremens thrown in there.


----------



## NitroNarcosis




----------



## Aparition

*A lovely Pint of Guiness when I game.*


----------



## sockpirate

water


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*












Do they make that in zero-carb??


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aparition*


*A lovely Pint of Guiness when I game.*










This. /thread


----------



## black06g85

Innis & Gunn


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Indica


----------



## runeazn

Chaufontaine,
even fish likes them!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Nothing better then 3-4 cans.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Meh...ranges from water to chimay with a little delirium tremens thrown in there.


How does that mix, Trappist beer and absinthe? Not something I'd think of...


----------



## TheReciever

Sakke myself, cold or warm both is good


----------



## Mongol

Um...delirium tremens is a light belgian ale. 1/2 chimay blue and 1/2 delirium makes one ridiculous pseudo black and tan.

Absente and ale would probably make for a rough time...lol


----------



## stratman

Molson Export, Heck I enjoy it doing anything else!!


----------



## ]V[/\/\eG/A\

Light beer so I don't get too buzzed and get my a$$ handed to me on BC2.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Grog


----------



## thecubemaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]V[/\\/\\eG/A\\*


Light beer so I don't get too buzzed and get my a$$ handed to me on BC2.


Light beer is light on the calories not alcohol







Or at least the ones I drink.


----------



## pepejovi

Water, Coke, Juice and virgin blood.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


This. /thread


Another for guiness.

Costco was carrying it again so I bought 3 cases last time I went.


----------



## Bradeno

I alway's have a bud available.


----------



## Ocnewb

Soju.


----------



## Sheyster

Sam Adams Light, best light beer ever!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Shiner Bock or Rolling Rock


----------



## Mongol

And on my way home...short day...I picked up a sixer of sierra nevada pale ale. That first sip is so good.

Hooray beer...not a fan of Red Stripe though.


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Indica


That indo yo haha!

Stella, Fiji, Black Tea.


----------



## Ubeermench

Mountain Dew!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecubemaster*


What is you favorite way to quench your thirst in your average gaming session? Beer, wine? water? that purple stuff?











I knew the second I saw that pic you were from Cali, probably northern cali at that

Used to be lots of vodka, eye of the hawk, sierra nevada, big foot, MGD or Olde English when times got rough, but then I got married and had a child and now my wife doesnt let me drink in the house


----------



## Mobius01

Few bottles of "wife-beater"


----------



## blackbalt89

Boring old Yuengling. Tastes good and gets the job done.

But usually it's just some Mountain Dew or Code Red.


----------



## KillerBeaz

only the best


----------



## T-bone Steak

Water. I keep a half-gallon jug on or near me at all times. I drink more than a gallon a day. It's all about the health, kiddos.


----------



## Beeiilll

Groatmiester

That pale, stale ale with the foam on the bottom !


----------



## soilentblue

first thing I thought of when I saw this thread.

only water for me. 80oz a day at least


----------



## Traches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


only the best











notsureifserious.jpg

and for me-










It's not PVP if bourbon isn't involved.


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak*


Water. I keep a half-gallon jug on or near me at all times. I drink more than a gallon a day. It's all about the health, kiddos.


Something tells me you dislike vegetarianism nearly as much as I do.


----------



## KillerBeaz

as far as light beer goes, pbr is definitely my favorite.. but I'd take a heavy ipa over pbr any day of the week


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12933151*
> Um...delirium tremens is a light belgian ale. 1/2 chimay blue and 1/2 delirium makes one ridiculous pseudo black and tan.
> 
> Absente and ale would probably make for a rough time...lol


Ah, I must've been thinking of something else. Maybe the fact that the last time I had DT's absinthe was responsible.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak;12933532*
> Water. I keep a half-gallon jug on or near me at all times. I drink more than a gallon a day. It's all about the health, kiddos.


I am with you on that I do not drink alcohol at all just water, tea, and diet coke.


----------



## BeDuckie

Water, tea, coffee.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

eww at you people drinking pabst.

Im pretty easy, some good local brews, notably Four peaks stuff.

If im lazy, ill pick up some blue moon

of if im parched, some nice water.

or a coke, with a side of coke


----------



## alwaysAMD




----------



## returned4good




----------



## whitt_flunky

2 of these gets me right for the ocassion! Then I nuzzle the holder.


----------



## badatgames18

orange juice?


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecubemaster;12932838*
> that purple stuff?


oh hell yes, cali ftw


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## derickwm

From looking at my K/D ratios the next day I've found that drinking any sort of impairing substance while gaming is generally a bad idea. Ha. So now I mostly stick to gatorade.


----------



## snoball




----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12934868*
> oh hell yes, cali ftw












Beer should not be purple. FYI.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Anything brewed by Magic Hat usually


----------



## a2hopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno;12933280*
> I alway's have a bud available.


They said beer, not american piss water.


----------



## Penicilyn

Guinness typically.


----------



## Krusher33

Killian's.


----------



## earwig1990




----------



## [email protected]

I used to like Bud Light a few years ago til i came across Samuel Adams. BEST beer ever i drank. Never again any brand but this!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BEER on weekends only once awhile.

Weekly for gaming only..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us VAULT ZERO.

But during the day when it's a good day, i drink REAL china tea i get from the local china shop. They ship actual tea plants from another country. It's good for your soul and body and mind. That stuff actually healed my pulled muscle a few days ago i got from skateboarding.

You can order these here..http://www.looseleafgreentea.com/


----------



## KittensMewMew




----------



## Zeke311

Root.


----------



## Mjolnir

Shiner.

But in a pinch, Yuengling, Blue Moon, fat tire, or a guinness will suffice.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Huzzbutt

Nothing get's you going like a case of Churchill-lenin or Churchellin as i like to call him when my cavalry pounds my pals sissy soldiers into dust.
EU2 and drinking, nothing beats it.


----------



## the.FBI

Drink a 40oz. bottle of this stuff almost everyday.


----------



## Shredicus

Wolf Piss


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12935875*
> Wolf Piss


Hopefully not straight from the tap!


----------



## corpse fan

beer is for low brow primates. enjoy.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher;12935984*
> Hopefully not straight from the tap!


Wolves are becoming increasingly more weary of coming near my home these days, so I have to order it by the bottle...

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corpse fan;12936011*
> beer is for low brow primates. enjoy.


You're a


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corpse fan;12936011*
> beer is for low brow primates. enjoy.


Myself, being a bit of a beer snob, would disagree whole heatedly.

I would however lump most American Pilsners under this label however.


----------



## Hysteria~

Raspberry Tea or Dr. Pepper


----------



## 8ight

Guinness. Only beer I'll drink besides an IPA now and again. Always drink with a J too.
EDIT: The local microbrewery and bar (Tequesta Brewery) is where I buy my kegs from and some of their brews are OK but that's for when my mates come over I keep Guinness on tap for myself.


----------



## Mmansueto

Brooklyn Brewer Black Ops.


----------



## BigFrank

Depends for me. If I'm trying to get drunk I'll get a case of Natty Boh or Yuengling cans of course. If I'm enjoying beers it's whatever beer look good at the store. Last week I picked up a 6 pack of Tumbler and a 6 pack of Breckenridge Imperial Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Alabama Milo's Iced Tea.



















Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## odin2free

Sorry for language
but in all seriousness
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snhiofL2Rh4[/ame]


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;12936283*
> sorry for language
> but in all seriousness
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snhiofl2rh4


Oh no...
*HIPSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CreepyDan

No love for Corona? Or even Modelo occasionally.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I only drink Corona + Lime when I'm with my girlfriend.


----------



## Epona

So delicious.


----------



## SugarySnack

Creemore Springs premium Lager. Made in Ontario, Canada (microbrewery). Expensive, but well worth it. If you are ever in Ontario (or live here!) get some!










*edit* This thread just made me go put a few in the fridge for gaming tonight







*edit*


----------



## trendy

Usually I'm gaming on coffee and/or Red bull. But if I'm drinking, it's yuengling.


----------



## LiNERROR




----------



## Mr. Original

I don't always drink beer... but when i do I prefer Dos Equis

I don't game on the pc but if i am playing halo with some friends is usually Smirnoff and Monster...


----------



## Lee Stevens

Corona w/ Lime, Stella, Fosters, Vodka, JD, Sourz, Cocktails or Coke lol


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12936368*
> Oh no...
> *HIPSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hahaha. Just what I was thinking. How can anyone stand the taste of that? It's like someone stole your real beer and gave you dirty water instead!


----------



## burton560

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeWillzyx;12936909*
> Hahaha. Just what I was thinking. How can anyone stand the taste of that? It's like someone stole your real beer and gave you dirty water instead!


Precisely!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burton560;12936941*
> Pabst Blue Ribbon


And still another!


----------



## goobergump

If you guys haven't tried magic hat # 9, you need to leave now and go get some. I don't care if you're naked. go.


----------



## Alfwich

Guess this could be the purple stuff OP was talking about.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepyDan;12936569*
> No love for Corona? Or even Modelo occasionally.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....................................










I'll occasionally try Modelo Negra, but I'll die of thirst if Corona's all there is.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;12937050*
> If you guys haven't tried magic hat # 9, you need to leave now and go get some. I don't care if you're naked. go.


+1

This. It's just brilliant.


----------



## Sethy666

Bah! They aint drinks! Now, this is a gaming drink!


----------



## Komder

It used to be 2L bottle of Coke and a pack of Davidoff Magnums...that would take me through the night...
...then I quit smoking







...it's not fun anymore...


----------



## Mongol

lol..Davidoff reminded me of Cool Water aka douche cologne from the late 80's.

Magic Hat's not bad...so is Arrogant Bastard Double Bastard ale.

Ever have this?










Only ale I'll ever drink from a can.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;12937050*
> If you guys haven't tried magic hat # 9, you need to leave now and go get some. I don't care if you're naked. go.


Aw man...you would have to tell me that and now it looks like there's no place within 100 miles of here that has it.









Strangely enough though, it's available in St. Louis, and I'm moving there soon.


----------



## catcherintherye

Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## Dirtyworks

Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;12937449*
> Newcastle Brown Ale


























*Indeed.*


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12933007*
> Indica


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12937289*
> lol..Davidoff reminded me of Cool Water aka douche cologne from the late 80's.
> 
> Magic Hat's not bad...so is Arrogant Bastard Double Bastard ale.
> 
> Ever have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ale I'll ever drink from a can.


#9 is the gateway to beer snob.

And that Monks Blood looks phenomenal. Love the color. I didn't realize it was canned until you mentioned it. lol


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Holsten Maibock (7%). For the win.


----------



## Kirby1




----------



## Mongol

Derp...double post.

So I'll just say:


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;12937801*
> #9 is the gateway to beer snob.
> 
> And that Monks Blood looks phenomenal. Love the color. I didn't realize it was canned until you mentioned it. lol


Indeed it is.









I'm a Chimay/Duvel/Unibroue guy myself...quite fond of Belgians..real belgians, and not rip-offs that say 'Belgian-style' bleh. lol

That Monk's Blood is incredible...very slight spiciness with a mellow, berry-like undertone. very smooth, sweet finish. Quite good with dark chocolate.

If you like sweet dark ales, highly recommended:










And I love a good IPA.

No Coors/Bud/Corona/Heineken here.


----------



## t00sl0w

namely witbiers, the more yeast floating around the better!

heavier beers, like stouts and strong beers like IPAs arent enjoyable when your attention is focussed on a game


----------



## frankth3frizz




----------



## v639dragoon

DogFish Head 90 minute IPA, BEST STUFF EVER


----------



## W4LNUT5

I just can't drink IPA's at all. I'm Stout/Ale/Porter guy


----------



## MacNcheese

Stella!
Either that or Sleemans Honey Brown lager.

I guess if I dont got beer then its tea.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12937934*


LOL you live in a country with clean water all over and you pay for bottled water.


----------



## heinz357

View attachment 202847


...but seriously, Tea, with two sugars....

....chop-chop!!


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;12938067*
> I just can't drink IPA's at all. I'm Stout/Ale/Porter guy


Depends...I don't mind an IPA on a dog day of summer, tending the lawn.

Porters/stouts are just too heavy for me at that time...although, a crisp ale like Delirium Tremens is also perfect.


----------



## Vegetables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuy50;12937577*


How can you play video games while you are vomiting blood in a bathtub nude surrounded by paramedics?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ur not aussie if u dont drink vb
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqojGEehfLU[/ame]


----------



## Toransu




----------



## Mongol

Love tea too. Darjeeling with jasmine, a good Earl Grey /English Breakfast or Golden Monkey Oolong. yum.

Anyone in the NYC area must, MUST go to Burp Castle (if you love ales/belgians) It's a leap away from McSorleys...one of the oldest pubs in the village area...and they brew their own, and that's all they carry.


----------



## Antistatic12

I prefer to drink Green Fairy Absinth. GO hard or go home......wait that doesn't make sense cause you play games at home......









on a more serious note. My preferences. Pepsi in the can, coke in glass bottle, coke in can, apple juice, orange juice, water.

alcohol impairs my judgment, and i dont wanna get killed by some mouthy little 13 year old.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antistatic12;12938221*
> Pepsi in the can


no thanks, I'll take it right here.


----------



## hollywood406

Whatever beer is cheapest at the store, between Natural Light and Old Milwaukee Light....









Drinking beer and gaming is cool..... I mean so what if you screw up and die. Gaming shouldn't be so serious that you cuss and swear and throw your (expensive) hardware around the room and punch holes in the walls









It's supposed to be FUN!







I'll probably get







for those last few remarks...


----------



## rsfkevski

I prefer Apple Cider Shine......awwww man, you just don't know!


----------



## BigCactus

I'll have what he is having.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT




----------



## amd-dude

Jonny walker black...or jack daniels and try to play f1 2010







am i driving drunk there?...no law against racing drunk lolz


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heinz357;12938113*
> View attachment 202847
> 
> 
> ...but seriously, Tea, with two sugars....
> 
> ....chop-chop!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA......... Love it!







I (and my 10-sec 67 357cid Camaro) prefer a smooth blend of 93 octane unleaded and 110 octane Turbo Blue, mixed 50-50.


----------



## catcherintherye

Already posted Newcastle but when the opportunity presents itself I go for Belzebuth (13% Alcohol)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Sierra Nevada or Red Stripe.


----------



## Mongol

oh you want butt kicking ale?

If only I could find it again locally.


----------



## Clox

Stella!


----------



## greydor




----------



## -Apocalypse-

Samuel Adams Octoberfest/Cherry Wheat/Irish Red depending on what time of year it is.

This thread reminds me... I've still got three bottles of Infinium just taking up space in my fridge... I'm gonna have to find a reason to open them soon. I wouldn't need a reason, but it was a limited run


----------



## 161029

Ice tea, sparkling water, water, orange juice, apple juice, soda, and mineral water. I can't think of any more right now. I tend to stick to the more healthy stuff like sparkling water which has no sugar (like the custom SodaStream machines which is carbon only) or mineral water. They give water a nice fizz in your mouth. Adds some pizazz.


----------



## mrsmiles

the thread seems more like an excuse to drink more alcohol (imo)

as for me whenever i game its usually water, orange juice or a hot cup of oolong tea.


----------



## Dorkseid

All this talk has made me thirsty...just got back from the liquor store with a 6 pack each of Sam Adams Cream Stout and 1554.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

All I drink is water, every time.








I usually choose to be the DD when I go out with my friends so even then I can't say I drink much lol.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;12938521*
> All I drink is water, every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually choose to be the DD when I go out with my friends so even then I can't say I drink much lol.


Someone's gotta do it. It's a sacred duty.


----------



## returned4good

When I don't have Amber Bock....


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

only Baltimore's best of course!


----------



## firebirdjimbo

green tea. for us big mean ****ers


----------



## USFORCES

Alcohol and gaming don't go good together now weed and gaming do!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

La Fin du Monde or Chimay (either red or blue is fine) for an occasional taste or two. I used to love Rochefort 12 before they stopped importing it into America. I hear that in order to get a case of it now you must bang on the monastery door where the monks make it in Belgium.

I swear that to taste it again is almost worth the trip. Simply the finest beer I have ever had.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;12938652*
> Alcohol and gaming don't go good together now weed and gaming do!


I've had some INSANE drunk gaming sessions where I own everyone.


----------



## BillOhio

Just finished a Lakeport Pilsner Tallboy


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;12938652*
> Alcohol and gaming don't go good together now weed and gaming do!


Not for me, I loose the will to kill. Just strolling around in BC2 like, "wow they did a great job on these graphics, hey look there is someone over there...ahh no worries he isnt bothering anyone....HI FRIEND "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuy50;12939654*
> I've had some INSANE drunk gaming sessions where I own everyone.


Gaming and drinking is like playing pool and drinking, there is a critical mass that once reached negates your ability to play, for the first few drinks you play better, you relax a bit, quit over thinking...then suddenly your judgement is impared and you are closing one eye to see straight


----------



## Plex

If I'm hanging out with friends while gaming (and thus also drinking), I'll grab a Land Shark or a Rolling Rock.

If I'm by myself, it's either a water, a Coke Zero, or a coffee (black of course).


----------



## Blaze051806

i dont always drink beer. but when i do.. its woodchuck.. stay drunk my friends


----------



## fraudbrand




----------



## Denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12933466*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring old Yuengling. Tastes good and gets the job done.
> 
> But usually it's just some Mountain Dew or Code Red.


This. Love Yuengling.

And its not boring, c'mon support your beer


----------



## Ghilly

IT has to be a nice bottle of white for me, its only at the bottom of the bottle my gaming performance has gone out the window


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im not a gamer but when benching I enjoy Sierra Nevada.








I seem like to like all pale ales.


----------



## Nw0rb

i like a big Bong hit and its go time


----------



## waldoh74

Guinness, Smithwicks, Jack Daniels, or Yuengling Black and Tan if I made a trip to see my cousinins in PA....they don't sell it in CT =\.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Matches my CHIV Formula...


----------



## mothrpe

I found beer and gaming to be incompatible, I would drink the beer too slow so my buzz would wear off.

I preferred tequila shots and gaming, with beer chaser.

I used to play left 4 dead only when i was loaded and i would be so terrible at the game, and id be like "im sorrrryy you guysss I just had braiiin surgerry"

I played shadow of the colossus while semi-drunk and got a little misty eyed when agro fell on the bridge.


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## RagingCain

Jack and Coke.

Unfortunately, alcohol makes me angries... and FPS are not the most calming environments.


----------



## JFuss

Whatever is on hand.
Beer, Water, Juice, Tea, Coffee, Melted ice cream, anything really.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12944804*
> Jack and Coke.
> 
> Unfortunately, alcohol makes me angries... and FPS are not the most calming environments.


Personally, my favorite concoction is Jack, 7-Up with a lemon twist... shaken, not stirred.

Turn FPS meter off then...


----------



## Pneumo

Water and rooibos usually. When gettin' wasted than beer.


----------



## shiarua

I usually dont drink and game lol.

Coffee (Mocha, Cappuccino) on the rare occasion, mostly diet sunkist or Dr Pepper while Im gaming.

If I'm going to drink though:
Long Island Iced Tea
Vodka Lemonade
Jack & Coke
Whiskey Sour


----------



## PowerTrip

*+*


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12938778*
> Rochefort 12


http://burpcastlenyc.wordpress.com/

Didn't even know there was a 12.

Sometimes Burp Castle has similar ales. Check them out sometime.


----------



## retrogamer999

god given h20. aint nothing like it in the world. with come ice keeps you nice n cool


----------



## Denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe;12944779*
> I found beer and gaming to be incompatible, I would drink the beer too slow so my buzz would wear off.
> 
> I preferred tequila shots and gaming, with beer chaser.
> 
> I used to play left 4 dead only when i was loaded and i would be so terrible at the game, and id be like "im sorrrryy you guysss I just had braiiin surgerry"
> 
> I played shadow of the colossus while semi-drunk and got a little misty eyed when agro fell on the bridge.


When I drink and play TF2 as the demoman my score and accuracy dramatically increases. His alcoholism is ever present in the game, especially with the grenade launcher shooting slightly right of the crosshair.


----------



## Segovax

In before the 500 trendy beer drinkers/whiny euros who say American beer sucks.

Too late.

Anyone who says anything about Heineken or Dutch beer in general has horrible taste.

When I'm in the mood for balanced taste and just playing some games, I really like Rolling Rock.

If I'm feeling something stronger some Black Butte Porter from my home town, or some Guinness. I like to try new porters too.


----------



## Speedster159

Mine would be Beer, Vodka, Brandy, Pepsi, Water..


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12945113*
> Mine would be Beer, Vodka, Brandy, Pepsi, Water..


Not in the same glass, I hope...

Got a preferred brand of vodka? Also, ever try soju instead?


----------



## Seabass7857

Water, Crystal Light, Tea or the occasional Keith's Pale Ale or two or three.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12945129*
> Not in the same glass, I hope...
> 
> Got a preferred brand of vodka? Also, ever try soju instead?


Hehehe... sometimes yes in the same glass









Absolute Vodka, or Crusaders


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a2hopper;12932977*
> I stick with whiskey if I want to game and drink, beer makes you get up to pee to often.


This guy's got the right idea, but I mainly drink Sailor Jerry's, although recently I've picked up "The Kracken"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fraudbrand;12944323*


Mercy me, I though the 90 proof stuff was certainly business.


----------



## Playapplepie

Water, soda, juice, pretty much anything.

Not too much of a beer person. It tastes like grass.


----------



## Mitche01

Black Sheep - Yorkshire Sqaure
Brains - SA Gold/Rev James
Babger - Fursty Ferret


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12945095*
> In before the 500 trendy beer drinkers/whiny euros who say American beer sucks.
> 
> Too late.
> 
> Anyone who says anything about Heineken or Dutch beer in general has horrible taste.
> 
> When I'm in the mood for balanced taste and just playing some games, I really like Rolling Rock.
> 
> If I'm feeling something stronger some Black Butte Porter from my home town, or some Guinness. I like to try new porters too.


It's not American beer in general that sucks, just the mainstream mass-produced lagers, and most of their variants (Budweiser, e.g.). And I say that as both an American and someone who has tried a couple hundred different beers from around the world. They're just not trying. You can't even taste the grains and other flavors, so what's the point?

Deschutes is good stuff, especially the Black Butte Porter. It and many others are miles from the anemic swill that Anheuser Busch brazenly dares to call "beer."


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12945157*
> Hehehe... sometimes yes in the same glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute Vodka, or Crusaders


I like Effen vodka. Not just because it's clean and good quality (Dutch all-grain vodka), but also it makes for excellent jokes. "Hey, if you're going to the kitchen, bring me back some Effen vodka."


----------



## fr0st.

Whatever I've got, usually an Earl Gray tea.

I can't stand beer, scotch/whiskey/vodka/tequila or go home


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12945095*
> I like to try new porters too.


What do you think of Breckenridge's Vanilla Porter?


----------



## Dorianime

FourLokos


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;12945347*
> FourLokos


Thats what my girl drinks when she want to get extra frisky lol.

Take a shot and feel the burn.
Then some css or bc2


----------



## Speedster159

I also drink some iced tea..


----------



## Phyxers

Stawberry Midnight Moon

+

IBC Cream Soda = Sex....in my mouth....









Other than that, it's Steaz Peach Iced Tea and Water for me


----------



## Timlander




----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753;12932998*
> I sense a 20 page thread coming
> 
> Whatever people left at my place from the weekend


Prophecy almost fulfilled!


----------



## EqOpHater

I am a Mt Dew addict. Redlines during fps games because the bottle told me it makes my reaction time faster*. I believe everything I read. LOL


----------



## _s3v3n_

Jack Daniels and Heineken


----------



## lithgroth007

Tiger Blood....Winning

But really, either Blue Moon or Yuengling


----------



## pbasil1

Blue moon, Killians, or leinenkugel. Whatever is sitting in the fridge


----------



## bajer29

I like drinking Dos Equis Lager while eating Spicier Nacho Doritos (in between rounds of course)


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecubemaster;12932838*
> What is you favorite way to quench your thirst in your average gaming session? Beer, wine? water? that purple stuff?


Mostly water (and cigarette.







) Once a very long while, 1/4 cup of red wine, cider, or some ice cold lemon/apple/peach tea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12932943*
> I've tried drinking alcohol while gaming but it's not that fun. I could see it being more entertaining at a LAN party or something than when you are by yourself.


^ True.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753;12932998*
> I sense a 20 page thread coming


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12932959*
> I mostly play FPS so most occasions I dont enjoy mixing alcohol and fast paced gameplay.


+1 Agreed!


----------



## Ninjastryk

Pullman Nut Brown Ale from a small brewery down the street...Flossmoor Train Station.

Then I wash it down with a lil'


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerTrip;12944922*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*


Haha... yes. RB&Vs FTW!


----------



## aznofazns

God I love the Grey Goose bottles. They're so appealing for some reason.

But I'll drink whatever's in the fridge. Usually water, juice, or sports drinks.


----------



## fools79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuy50;12937577*


I have the same thing when I game, likely explains why I spend most of my time waiting to respawn.


----------



## spacegoast

I'm in to foreign ales, like Tres Pistoles (canadian)


----------



## timma100

Sailor Jerry and Coca-Cola, Don't even notice playing BF2, then your running into a wall for 2 hours







and inside every label is a pin up gal from the 50s!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecubemaster;12932838*
> What is you favorite way to quench your thirst in your average gaming session? Beer, wine? water? that purple stuff?


For me, it's all water all the time. I can't drink beer while gaming because I like beer and therefore I drink lots of it and then the screen becomes a little blurry and the next day I seem to remember things happening in the game that never happened....so no beer. Now if I come home from the bars and game, it's generally Guiness, PBR, or Leinenkugel (Yeah I know...seriously different beers but I'm weird like that).


----------



## R00ST3R

Fat Tire FTW (<--Fat Tire Win?) here.


----------



## Shiveron

Guinness or Fat Tire


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12945338*
> What do you think of Breckenridge's Vanilla Porter?


I just bought this the other day from Wegmans. I like it, but I don't love it. Good but not great.

I've been drinking this quite a bit lately in my quest for fitness (which is going quite well). Really helps with recovery after a workout, and even helps with focus while gaming.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R;12946606*
> Fat Tire FTW (<--Fat Tire Win?) here.


Have you tried New Belgium's Skinny Dip? It's a summer seasonal beer they have every year. One of my favorites. I wish they had it all year round.


----------



## raiderxx




----------



## b0z0




----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;12933591*
> as far as light beer goes, pbr is definitely my favorite.. but I'd take a heavy ipa over pbr any day of the week


Agreed.

For drinking games its all about PBR.

However when I want a good beer IPAs are my favorite.


----------



## hajabooja




----------



## /Massimo\

Usualy this.


----------



## Quccu

Drinking is for weaklings, real nerd MMO gamers don't eat or drink!

- I'm usually a glass of orange juice though =P


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12933007*
> Indica


Northern Lights


----------



## airbozo

I always have this on tap!










And to celebrate a good round of ownage:


----------



## Psyren

The only time i consume alcohol and game is when playing a tabletop game with my mates. Nothing quiet like sitting around a big ol table and just hanging out. Oh and the in-game politics of course lol...


----------



## P.Johnston

a bit late to the game!

Responding to the o/p: whatever's on tap. Right now: Brooklyn Brown Ale.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

No drinking for me, can't stand the taste of beer.

Just sit back with one of these and go nuts


----------



## MoonGod12

Steel Reserve High Gravity Lager, it's cheap and you can actually taste it. I also like to drink cheap wine or homemade mead. There's no point in drinking quality beer while gaming because I tend to guzzle it rather than savor it. I do appreciate good beer though and enjoy drinking Warsteiner mostly, and a variety of hefeweizens as well.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12946671*
> Have you tried New Belgium's Skinny Dip? It's a summer seasonal beer they have every year. One of my favorites. I wish they had it all year round.


I've seen it. Going to give it a shot tonight me thinks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;12946701*


This is my second choice if Fat Tire is getting old


----------



## cuy50




----------



## Kahbrohn




----------



## NoGuru

I will have to post some pics later (still at work....shhh).


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R;12947002*
> This is my second choice if Fat Tire is getting old


I love some Fat Tire, but I have to drive to Tennessee to get it, which is about a 30 minute drive.


----------



## Iam4423

corona would be my choice for gaming

generally speaking a drunk gamer is a sloppy gamer


----------



## Full_Tilt

I drink straight Patron while playing CSS

It makes my hands stop shaking so I can STILL GET HEADSHOTS! ITS LIKE BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## NoGuru

Black-N-Tans


----------



## AMOCO

Before I quit drinking booze,It was Corona beer.Now it's CocaCola.


----------



## Sodalink

Water or Agua Fresca (Flavored water with real fruit) whatever flavor my wife makes that day.

Once in a while I like Coke or Arizona green tea, but rarely have them in the house nowdays.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;12946738*


dogfish head is brewed about 10 miles away from my home.

Becoming very popular now


----------



## surfbumb

i dont drink much...but when i do, i prefer dos equis...actually that crap is nasty...corona and lime ftw!


----------



## Coolio831

Sativa.


----------



## Coldnapalm

Irish Brown Ale atm.. and anything brown from my local brewery 10$ per gallon of super fresh beer mmmm growler or... Sparks


----------



## Spct

I dont always drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis


----------



## Spct

I dont always drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRaTekm9Ak8[/ame]


----------



## iamwardicus

Depends on what i'm doing or have done for the day. My list of drinks around my desk include (but are not limited to) Mikes Hard whatever, Pepsi, Coke, Mtn Dew, rum & coke, Jack & coke, whipped cream vodka & coke, Disarrono & Pepsi (tastes like Dr. Pepper btw), Arnold Palmer 1/2 & 1/2, lemonade, tea, Dr. Pepper, water, grape vodka & Squirt, Vanilla vodka & squirt, whipped cream vodka & squirt, and last but not least, the everlasting glass of tap water.


----------



## Rob0tuss1n




----------



## kyle2194

--


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


dogfish head is brewed about 10 miles away from my home.

Becoming very popular now


I'm jealous! I love their stuff! The Squall IPA is great! I'm a big hop head if you couldn't tell. I've been thinking about taking a road trip down there. Only about an 8 hour drive (I'm in NH).

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


I dont always drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis








Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


I dont always drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRaTekm9Ak8


You couldn't just edit your post lol


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iam4423*


corona would be my choice for gaming

generally speaking a drunk gamer is a sloppy gamer


See, I tend to drink Corona while modding


















Seriously though, I slowly sip while working w/ power tools, or any tools for that matter.


----------



## Ulver

Best I can find here in north Japan. 
Great for playing slow-to-medium-paced games like Mafia II, DA, Assassins Creed. 
Especially good when driving around and listening to 50's music on Mafia II (then I can use the free hand for holding the bottle)


----------



## catcherintherye

I wanted to try out Monk's Blood after reading this thread, so went out to BevMo and bought some. Here's some pics next to my computer, it's a deep, hard hitting brew, I like it. It's like Newcastle on steroids. I am currently enjoying it, thanks OCN!


----------



## BigFrank

Monk's blood is awesome!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12954270*
> Monk's blood is awesome!


Yea, it's getting awesomer and awesomer by the second.


----------



## InvalidUserID

Blue Moon.


----------



## ilglavmvm

pepsi mixed with beer!!!!


----------



## marduk666

Belle gueule that a beer made in Quebec i like it.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12944925*
> http://burpcastlenyc.wordpress.com/
> 
> Didn't even know there was a 12.
> 
> Sometimes Burp Castle has similar ales. Check them out sometime.


yeah I have a special affinity for Trappist ales and Belgians in general. And my wife said we can make a little pit stop at Burp Castle next time we are in NYC.

Happy day!









EDIT: And since everyone else is throwing non-beer items out there, I have to admit I do a rather large bonghit or two every night before getting in-game.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12950731*
> Black-N-Tans


Here's a no ****ter:
Couple of years ago the wife and I are vacationing in Scotland and stop into a tiny hole in the wall pub for some refreshments. I order a black and tan and without hesitation the guy looks right at me and says: "We prefer not to ruin our Guinness here. Can I get you a real beer?" The guy flat out refused to server a black and tan... I had the Guinness straight.


----------



## Kirasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12945222*
> This guy's got the right idea, but I mainly drink Sailor Jerry's, although recently I've picked up "The Kracken"


I started using Kracken myself, it makes for a nice mixing rum; definitely beats my previous go-to staple, El Dorado, in sheer availability. Root beer + Kracken is delicious, or a glass of dark 'n' stormy


----------



## bajer29




----------



## Farih

Heineken cans or Grolsh bottles. Hertog Jan or Palm will do to









Dutch and Belgian beers FTW!!!


----------



## battlecryawesome

This is an interesting thread, It should be the unofficial ocn drinks tread with a list on the first page.
It would make it easier for me to see the beer others like so I could keep an eye out at the store for something new. Just a thought.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12958142*
> Here's a no ****ter:
> Couple of years ago the wife and I are vacationing in Scotland and stop into a tiny hole in the wall pub for some refreshments. I order a black and tan and without hesitation the guy looks right at me and says: "We prefer not to ruin our Guinness here. Can I get you a real beer?" The guy flat out refused to server a black and tan... I had the Guinness straight.


Don't get me wrong I LOVE Guinness but mixing it is a great combo like Jack N coke or a Margarita. I guess if your in another country it's a little harder to say "Go Fuuk yourself mate"


----------



## battlecryawesome

Guinness is not a beer I care for,, but Id never tell some one not to drink it,
Its beer, ***k that guy who would nt mix it for ya. Should of ordered both and mixed your self and laughed at the guy.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12959819*
> Guinness is not a beer I care for,, but Id never tell some one not to drink it,
> Its beer, ***k that guy who would nt mix it for ya. Should of ordered both and mixed your self and laughed at the guy.


Think that might have been equivalent to burning the american flag at a NASCAR event


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Don't get me wrong I LOVE Guinness but mixing it is a great combo like Jack N coke or a Margarita. I guess if your in another country it's a little harder to say "Go Fuuk yourself mate"











Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Guinness is not a beer I care for,, but Id never tell some one not to drink it, 
Its beer, ***k that guy who would nt mix it for ya. Should of ordered both and mixed your self and laughed at the guy.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Think that might have been equivalent to burning the american flag at a NASCAR event


LOL!

I was thinking I should have mixed it myself. This was a small little pub that would hold about 20 people. We were definitely "Not from around there" and it is not my MO to go to another country and stir **** up.

We ended up renting a room above the pub and closed the bar down, making some good friends in the process. They even broke out some single malt that was so old the label was deteriorating. By the end of the night everyone in the place had bought us a round and we needed that room...

Scotland is probably my favorite country to visit. EVERYONE is friendly. The country is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Dunkler

Read 'em and WHEAT boyz (yes this is a stupid almost but not quite pun)... hands down the best!


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*









*+*










Make that








instead and we got a deal.

Better yet:








I've had at least one "blue Monster" every day of my life since I discovered them back in like, 2002 or 2003. I get them by the case at Sam's Club, wouldn't be a morning without one.


----------



## catcherintherye

That Wheat beer looks good...on another note, I have a splitting headache after the Monk's Blood yesterday night.


----------



## Zerkk

Usually just water or tea but if I do drink alcohol while gaming it's either something from Great Lakes or Jameson on the rocks.


















12 year old Jamie is delicious. If any of you like Irish Whiskey definitely give it a try.


----------



## Lifeshield

Budweiser or Heineken, though I prefer Heineken from the tap.


----------



## rquinn19

Stone Ruination or Arrogant Bastard Ale depending on my mood. Usually with a pint of something to sip along with it.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Usually just water or tea but if I do drink alcohol while gaming it's either something from Great Lakes or Jameson on the rocks.











GLBC ftw! Good choice my friend.









Dortmunder is delicious as well as Christmas Ale and pretty much all other seasonals. I can honestly say there isn't a GLBC brew I don't like.


----------



## battlecryawesome




----------



## ii Wingman

MGD- Mighty Good Drink haha.

Amazing beer, even though I'm underage, I like to have a cold brew or 2 whilst gaming.


----------



## Geemaa

Budlight for beer or if I'm takin shots I like rumple minze


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12932959*
> I mostly play FPS so most occasions I dont enjoy mixing alcohol and fast paced gameplay.


hahah!


----------



## aweir

Tiger blood. It practically guarantees winning.


----------



## Killam0n

Beer contains HOPS, Hops produce *estrogen* in the human body. Beer is for Girls.

I only occasionally drink, but when I do its actual alcohol.

Thanks.

Read THIS:
http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=117046.0

"Hops is best known for its use in beer. The majority of physicians and men overlook its potent chemicals and do not realize that beer itself can significantly alter the male androgen levels. German beer makers noticed long ago that the young women who picked hops in the fields commonly experienced early menstrual periods. Eventually, researchers discovered the reason - hops is perhaps one of the most powerfully estrogenic plants on Earth."


----------



## reflex99

I don't always drink beer, but when i do, i hide from the cops.

I actually drink sprite or water while playing.....


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;12968632*
> Beer contains HOPS, Hops produce *estrogen* in the human body. Beer is for Girls.
> 
> I only occasionally drink, but when I do its actual alcohol.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Read THIS:
> http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=117046.0
> 
> "Hops is best known for its use in beer. The majority of physicians and men overlook its potent chemicals and do not realize that beer itself can significantly alter the male androgen levels. German beer makers noticed long ago that the young women who picked hops in the fields commonly experienced early menstrual periods. Eventually, researchers discovered the reason - hops is perhaps one of the most powerfully estrogenic plants on Earth."


Winner of stupidest post of the year! "Man" up and drink your beer.

Arnold's voice: stop whining!


----------



## jellis142

I prefer milk, because I'm addicted to milk. Alcohol can really mellow down a hardcore session, but it's just not for me. Besides, what happens if I need to run to the store to grab another keyboard when I crush mine?







Jk. But seriously, sometimes it's a bummer to be the dedicated designated driver.


----------



## Traches

I am drunk right now, and I thought y'all should know.

(Evan williams and red stripe if you're curious.)


----------



## Psyren

Beer is meh...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*












^ Now that's what i'm talking about









Oh shoot i forgot to quote the guy with the 12 y/o Jamie as well...


----------



## Thingamajig

Shandy.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I drank a lot of this last year.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I drank a lot of this last year.


I took a tour of the Miller brewing Co while I was working in Millwalke and they make Langinguals (spelled wrong) and at the end of the tour they give you a Glass of Miller, glass of Miller lite, and a glass of Lenginguals (spelled wrong again). 
It was great!
Then I went to the Miller bar in the bottom of some hotel to have a few more and about 50 Nuns came in sat down and POUNDED down some beers.

Needless to say it freaked me out and I took off, knowing I wasn't going to get laid in that joint.


----------



## sp4wners

Coca-Cola or beer


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a2hopper*


I stick with whiskey if I want to game and drink, beer makes you get up to pee to often.


Same here,bottle of Southern Comfort.Or Sometimes Morgans Spiced Rum,got an dental abccess thats huge at the moment so think i'll be going for one of those tonight,painkillers just dont cut it,my gaming me be a bit sloppy though.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Caffeine free Pepsi







, really helps with the BFBC2 and Far Cry 2 sessions


----------



## The_Punisher

Beer:










Liquor:


----------



## Phoriver

Saigon Green... Who said those little asians can't make beer? Sadly I can't buy it in Canada so I have to side with a Blue, Sleemans, or Rickards Red.


----------



## sub50hz

Although I have been known to go for a trippel here and there, La Fin du Monde if I'm just playing for kicks, because that one usually leads to hammertime.


----------



## noahhova

Whatever is cheapest. Just like everything else in Canada our beer prices are outragous!!


----------



## importflip

Shiner or Blue Moon.


----------



## adamxatomic

Platinum Vodka mixed with green Monster energy. 
Or Cherry Pepsi with Southern Comfort.

There was a time where I would mix Platinum Vodka with Four Locos. But then I would wake up the next morning and my keyboard and mouse would be behind my desk and my monitor would be tipped over.


----------



## HILLBULLY




----------



## importflip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*











Drink a 40oz. bottle of this stuff almost everyday.


I have not seen the Green Tea/Lemonade variation. How does that taste?


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*











Boring old Yuengling. Tastes good and gets the job done.

But usually it's just some Mountain Dew or Code Red.


Screw you, I would kill to have Yuengling available in Ohio! That stuff is amazing for it's beer category









My gaming brews depend on what I'm trying to accomplish.

Gaming with friends in person or online I go for a balance of quality/quantity with Rolling Rock, unofficial beer of the Angry Video Game Nerd







Strangely enough, Yuengling is his alternative.

If I'm just gaming by myself and just want to mellow out, my current favorites are Stone's IPA, Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA and Samuel Adams Boston Lager. All are so, so good.

But honestly, I don't drink beer all that much. Usually when I'm gaming, or doing anything else, I drink hot Green Tea and drink cool, Brita'd water. I'm constantly consuming water and green tea. Trying to get healthy and all that jazz.


----------



## topog_z




----------



## soth7676

Give some dortmunder gold from great lakes brewery.... and I usually do better at pool or FPS games when I am half drunk

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull

Samuel Adams Boston Lager...no pic required..."The Best Beer In America"


----------



## Mygaffer

I hate to be so stereotypical but I drink soda mostly. Orange is my favorite.

I've gotten drunk while gaming before, usually with screwdrivers, but my play really tended to veer off course around drink 4 and then I would wander away from the computer.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HILLBULLY*












That s the only bud product I can stand. sgood.


----------



## NoGuru

Rob, HILLBULLY is the latest overclocker in the MI NoGuru Overclockers club. We turned his rig on for the first time and hit 5.4 GHz in about an hour.


----------



## tweaker123

high quality H2O


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oh a sandy, nice ,wow. was that on a water?


----------



## Cacophony

miller high life


----------



## Pendulum

Captain Morgan Parrot Bay coconut rum!


----------



## catcherintherye

When I'm in the US:









When I'm in China:









When I'm feeling hard/depressed:









When I'm eating Sushi:


----------



## Rowey

or


----------



## Trogdor

I enjoy the piss flavored classics like Coors, Miller High Life or if I'm in the mood headache Bud lite.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Oh a sandy, nice ,wow. was that on a water?


My Mega Shadow.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

OE, sucka


----------



## KOBALT




----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Black-N-Tans

















Mmmmmmmm........Frosty


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *importflip*


I have not seen the Green Tea/Lemonade variation. How does that taste?


exactly the same as the black tea/lemonade combo, I've done a side by side comparison and personally I can't taste a difference.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I just picked up some summer shandy..


----------



## W4LNUT5

If you ever have beer you can't stand (perhaps bought it to try and didn't like, or you're stuck at a party with terrible beer), just half it with some lemonade and profit.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;12974221*
> If you ever have beer you can't stand (perhaps bought it to try and didn't like, or you're stuck at a party with terrible beer), just half it with some lemonade and profit.


Thats true, I have some lemonade that i can add and have done it with beer I liked to see if it was good and it was.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Indica/Sativa mix


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12972733*
> Captain Morgan Parrot Bay coconut rum!


Wuss


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches;12968916*
> I am drunk right now, and I thought y'all should know.
> 
> (Evan williams and red stripe if you're curious.)


Here I am, wandering this thread I'm subbed to for some reason, and then holy piss! Apparently I got drunk 3 days ago...


----------



## bajer29




----------



## Mitche01

+1 on the chimay - very tasty belgium beer!

Also Duvel is also a good'un


----------



## ghettosuperstar

+








=
Love








Or
Slurpee Dreams
or
SoCo Slurpee


----------



## bajer29

Slur on my pee.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

SPATTEN's - Munich Hell is my new found favorite.


----------



## thx1138




----------



## BaXT3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traches*


Here I am, wandering this thread I'm subbed to for some reason, and then holy piss! Apparently I got drunk 3 days ago...










Haha right on.

I personally enjoy Fat Tire.


----------



## KEITHRH12

Vodka!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenzoMatic

Here in the Republic of Texas we drink Shiner beer (any flavor) while slaying dragons and noobs alike!!!


----------



## downlinx

i dont drink something about alcohol i am allergic too, so its bawls g33k b33r or rootjack root beer, hehe (Both are sponsors)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Here in the Valley of the Sun I generally stick to light beers on ice during "Hell" (other wise known as "Summer" in most areas).


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

My computer station can often be found surrounded by cans of Becks, Fosters, or Bud Light.


----------



## noahhova

Something light so I don't get to drunk that it effects my gaming! Or just stick to the smokables and chocolate milk!!!


----------



## tryagainplss

Nothing beats Sunny D


----------



## baltar

Mountain Dew + Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol. That stuff puts hair on your chest and makes your balls drop.


----------



## faMine

Sam Adams!


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenzoMatic*


Here in the Republic of Texas we drink Shiner beer (any flavor) while slaying dragons and noobs alike!!!


Shiner Bohemian Black Lager is god like


----------



## Mongol

Monks Blood. It's quite good if you like dark ales that are incredibly smooth.

Usually though, it's tea. Earl Grey. Hot, with lemon and one tsp of turbinado sugar.


----------



## CiX

Sky juice


----------



## Tigalione

Hobgoblin. Heart warming, epic, fuel for the mind, macros/cooldowns and trigger finger.

Now that, is a tasty beverage....


----------



## mrselfdestruct

GUINNESS. There is no equal.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Indica


This + other, much more powerful chemicals.


----------



## Pankie

Sativa Dominant for bfbc2


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pankie*


Sativa Dominant for bfbc2










Makes me much too anxious.


----------



## overclocker23578

Monster or Mountain Jew


----------



## mve1907

Jupiler:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiler
or when not in Belgium/my stock runs out coffee or nesquick (drink and chocolicious energy!)


----------



## TehStranger?




----------



## Erick Silver

Powerade Mountain Berry Blast, to keep those electrolytes up.


----------



## supercow

i prefer some swampy dews to get me going, after that, i rape at fps. ( you'd think alcohol would hamper performance, but it gives you an extra sense i think...)

swampy dews are just mtn. dew and jagermeister


----------



## lp75220

4 LOCO for fps, michelob ultra for wii games. monster for car racing games.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigalione*


Hobgoblin. Heart warming, epic, fuel for the mind, macros/cooldowns and trigger finger.

Now that, is a tasty beverage....





















Looks like they stole that Goblin image from Jonny Quest.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mve1907*


Jupiler:


Definatly Jupiler


----------



## Tigalione

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*











Looks like they stole that Goblin image from Jonny Quest.










That's how hardcore it is.


----------



## Ghostcracker

my range is from water to monster


----------



## b.walker36

Dogfish Head 90 or 60 Minute IPA or Stone Ruination. My two favorites. The 9% alcohol in the 90 minute from dogfish head usually makes it a short gaming session.


----------



## kabj06

I can't drink beer and game at the same time. When I do I start dying or wrecking. I usually will drink Monster zero.


----------



## iamlongtime

I don't mix beer and online FPS, the wrong people get killed - A LOT!

Peroni or Budvar at any other time!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I'm a High Life man. Bottles.










The champagne of beers!


----------



## Xeelee

Typically just drink water while I game, *but* if I'm aiming for a buzz, Grand Marnier, Captain and Ginger Beer (or just Captain on the rocks), Tequila and OJ, some Stoli concoction, or tasty dry red wine.

Beer has a tendancy to knock me out if I'm not doing something social. But when I do, Trappist beers, Stouts of most varieties, or the tastier yellow beers - Blue Moon seasonals, Shock Top, etc. I love Killians, but the second bottle ALWAYS gives me hiccups. Always.

On a side note, playing Portal Two while slurping down Grand Marnier was probably my favorite intoxicated gaming experience ever. My whole body would respond to the twists, turns, and long falls. Sometimes I wouldn't notice until my face was 6 inches from the monitor after a long drop.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I don't mix beer and online FPS, the wrong people get killed - A LOT!


This! that's why I drink


----------



## Badwrench

Usually red wine, but if beer, probably lawn mowing types (Budweiser Select 55 or Coors light) - refreshing








. I wait till I am not playing to drink good beer (local microbrews - Stone, Ballast Point, etc..) since I would rather focus on enjoying it.


----------



## 98uk

Wadworth's 6X or other local ale. For casual gaming/surfing at night, usually red wine or a cold glass of pernod/pastis.


----------



## baltar

In all seriousness, I prefer the fine taste of Ambrosia. It flows freely on Cloud 9, and its preety good with a chaser. I keep a bottle handy in my lab while I feign work on Cylon detectors and play games all day!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Blue light lime this week. and Michelob ultra lime cactus.


----------



## BillOhio

Amsterdam Brewery is across the street, so....


----------



## Coolio831

budweiser


----------



## thx1138

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolio831*


budweiser



Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


My computer station can often be found surrounded by cans of Becks, Fosters, or Bud Light.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lp75220*


4 LOCO for fps, michelob ultra for wii games.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


I'm a High Life man. Bottles.










The champagne of beers!


----------



## Pendulum

Captain Morgan's Parrot Bay, coconut rum.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14821426*


You don't completely love beer until you like all of it!







I respect your opinion though... it took me a number of years to get into american lagers.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;14824602*
> You don't completely love beer until you like all of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion though... it took me a number of years to get into american lagers.


To be fair, I regret the day I started drinking craft beer. If you hate money drink craft beer. But once you do you cannot go back, I've tried.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Heres mine.


----------



## Radiopools

I enjoy good beer, but it depends on the day/game/mood i'm in. for the most part I drink Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA, Stone IPA or some sort of Sam Adams.

I also enjoy Rolling Rock occasionally, esp when playing ****ty games.

Points if you get the reference








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14826138*
> To be fair, I regret the day I started drinking craft beer. If you hate money drink craft beer. But once you do you cannot go back, I've tried.


Quoting for truth. I used to savor my beloved Rolling Rock, but it's flavor has definitely decreased after drinking the good stuff. It tastes way more watered down, and actually grosses me out occasionally.

If you value your money, don't start drinking the good stuff. a 6-pack of Dogfish Head 60M IPA or Stone IPA cost ~$11 in my area.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Used to be Guinness > Bud > Carling > Bud. I don't drink anymore now


----------



## Ekemeister

Water, IBC/Mug's Root Beer, and/or Goya Malta.


----------



## andrews2547

while playing driving simulators







legal drunk driving ftw


----------



## ezenewton

pricey but good


----------



## Ihasfip

Green Monster. One a night.


----------



## ghettogeddy

+


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;14856213*


Lol only old people add liquor to coca-cola. Be a man and drink the whiskey.









Anyone have this? It's really good.


----------



## BradleyW

Tea and Pepsi for me


----------



## GanjaSMK

( *edit* )








And I forgot; this too:


----------



## Joephis19

Bass + Guiness if i have extra money lying around......but usually PBR!


----------



## lucmitch

Full Throttle!!


----------



## thx1138

9 Things (You Think) Your Beer Says About You


----------



## Ovrclck

Guiness draught

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Draggin

Mountain Dew, Constant starbucks runs and occasionally some vodka.


----------



## Arni90

This thread makes me want to try an evening consisting of only gaming and a lot of beer. The effects could be interesting to say the least.

That said, I usually drink water.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14857012*
> Tea and Pepsi for me


At the same time in the same cup


----------



## soth7676

Coors light or heinikin.... and yes I usually loosen up better at FPS's when I had a few....same thing happens to me when I play billards... I loosen up a bit and then drive everyone crazy....









Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lob3s

Absinthe :O


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s;14857146*
> Absinthe :O


Seriously?

I love absinthe. Anything like that, Ouzo, pastis, raki etc... I always pick up a lovely bottle of Pernod or Pastis 51 when i'm in France









Anyway, I laugh at all you puny lager drinkers. Become a man, try ale.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar;14776099*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I prefer the fine taste of Ambrosia. It flows freely on Cloud 9, and its preety good with a chaser. I keep a bottle handy in my lab while I feign work on Cylon detectors and play games all day!


wow lol....LOVE LOVE this show.


----------



## MystKid

nothing is better than water+LSD. makes games look more realistic and smooth


----------



## Dorianime

Underage


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14857201*
> Seriously?
> 
> I love absinthe. Anything like that, Ouzo, pastis, raki etc... I always pick up a lovely bottle of Pernod or Pastis 51 when i'm in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I laugh at all you puny lager drinkers. Become a man, try ale.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

always have a mini-fridge full of newcastle brown ale, guiness draught + guiness extra stout, and some yeungling black+tans... don't really have a preference for which one to drink while gaming...
Fridge is to the right of my desk, under one of my computers, within easy reach, so that I dont even have to take my eyes off the screen


----------



## soth7676

Well occasionally I will pick some dortmundor gold from the local brewery...and at thanksgiving I can't wait till their christmas ale goes on sale...mmmm good stuff

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupavoc




----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;14857351*
> always have a mini-fridge full of newcastle brown ale, guiness draught + guiness extra stout, and some yeungling black+tans... don't really have a preference for which one to drink while gaming...
> Fridge is to the right of my desk, under one of my computers, within easy reach, so that I dont even have to take my eyes off the screen


Newcastle Brown Ale is awful, it's not even ale. It's really, really frowned upon in the UK as a cheap, fizzy and rather horrid drink. Everyone says it's just water bottled straight from the River Tyne


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14857386*
> Newcastle Brown Ale is awful, it's not even ale. It's really, really frowned upon in the UK as a cheap, fizzy and rather horrid drink. Everyone says it's just water bottled straight from the River Tyne


lol










I can understand why... but I still like it.


----------



## furmark

kronenbourg 1664 <3


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am a very healthy person so I usually drink alot of protein shakes, 100% juices, water or V8 Splash/Fusion. This week drinking Apple Cider









I dont drink any alcohol sorry to spoil the fun


----------



## Bit_reaper

Coke, rum or a blend of the two


----------



## Dustin1

Coors light, mountain dew, monster, orange juice, water, pepsi, oh and coffee. Mmmmmmmmmmmm... a lot creamer and 6lbs of sugar.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDucktape

Summer: Any cold drink I find in the fridge.

Winter: Tea


----------



## badatgames18

wasn't this in the off topic section?

Mine is Root *Beer* lol..

still don't have the taste buds for beer (don't like bitter)


----------



## Adonis

I drink water only, no beer for me.

I do occasionally cheef the ganj


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Beer is gross.

I prefer having a glass of whiskey or scotch if I'm going to drink while gaming.


----------



## Smoblikat

Water


----------



## ducrider

Busch Light here.When I game I drink ALOT of Beer.So I have grown to the taste of cheaper beer.


----------



## ajslay

for me, its a monster low cal. and a nice big blunt, full of the finest weed i can get. definitely helps my gaming.


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

Dos Equis, I am, after all, The Most Interesting Man In The World.


----------



## [13f]Griffin

blue


----------



## ryanbob1234

I know its not beer but for me it's either Strongbow/Magners


----------



## derickwm

Easy to please...Coors light. But I keep it classy and use a bottle


----------



## HunT3R.!

Beer, Coffee, Bitter Lemon, Cola or Tonic Water








Energy drinks are good too XD


----------



## L D4WG




----------



## SectorNine50

Whiskeyyy!


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;14857427*
> I am a very healthy person so I usually drink alot of protein shakes, 100% juices, water or V8 Splash/Fusion. This week drinking Apple Cider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont drink any alcohol sorry to spoil the fun


I like to live a healthy life style as well. I run and mt bike 6 days a week. My usual meals include rice, veggies, chicken, fish, oats and nuts (good source of minerals and protein) After a long run or trail ride I reach for a cold one to refuel my carbohydrates, vitamins B2 B6 B12 E potassium and other anti-oxidants.

Furthermore, moderate alcohol and beer consumption has many other health benefits including lowering blood pressure, raising HDL (good) cholesterol, avoiding kidney stones, preventing cancer, preventing anemia, strong skeleton, and maintaining a sharp mind.

There are many reasons not to drink beer and or alcohol but "I'm a healthy person" is not, imo, a very good reason.

Sources:
http://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/beverage/health-benefits-of-beer.html

http://healthmad.com/health/10-health-benefits-of-drinking-beer/

http://www.everydayhealth.com/healthy-living/0315/tap-into-beers-health-benefits.aspx

http://www.physorg.com/news79728415.html

http://www.forbes.com/2008/03/14/beer-drink-health-forbeslife-cx_avd_0317health.html

http://www.essortment.com/health-benefits-beer-48427.html


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;14858397*


Oath.


----------



## Schizms

Coming from Ohio... an amazing beer








also,


----------



## PCCstudent

PC gaming and beer is only slightly better than beer and NASCAR.If you are truely hardcore you don't want to miss so much of either 'taking the walk" I did like the fact that beer made for multiple restroom breaks when I took my live-in girlfriend to an outside stadium concert.She turned out to be a stick in the mud and I met the nicest people on the way to the restroom.

EDIT: passed one of those kidney stones about a month ago. I was about 1/8 "around and now I have a proper frame of reference for what a "10" is on the pain chart. I did not care what I was saying and to whom I was saying it to (in reference to thx1138's comment on kidney stones).


----------



## Garvani

/thread... doesn't get any better


----------



## rocklobsta1109

This ones for the Aussies, it taste exactly like OG Budweiser


----------



## Disturbed117

Black Tea or Screwdriver.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

lmaonade
corona, to me this is exotic. im in pennsylvania. beerfest was based on a true story.


----------



## hout17

Busch as I enjoy cheap beer during my gaming sessions.


----------



## mrhiab

fresh can of kush and a gravitron your set for hours...


----------



## Deadite

When I'm gaming I always reach for an ice cold Samuel Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## wanako

Don't drink beer, but I do like a Black Russian during a FPS or Racing session.


----------



## Seid Dark

Liquid nitrogen is my drink of choice. Really cools you in the heat of the battle


----------



## VinhDiezel

Bud light

Sent from my rooted Samsung Vibrant


----------



## [email protected]

Sam Adams!


----------



## Mackumba

Am i the ONLY one who just drinks water while gaming?! OMG!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;14873255*
> Am i the ONLY one who just drinks water while gaming?! OMG!


Nah, 99% of the time I have a pint of cold water. Only on the weekends do I have beer


----------



## renaldy

damm!! all you people alcoholic 43 plus pages for this thread...


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;14874857*
> damm!! all you people alcoholic 43 plus pages for this thread...


no

so you drink what...................


----------



## NoGuru

It would be nice if so many people did not post other crap such as "I smoke" or "I drink Kool aid".
This thread is for "Beer of choice".


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Shiner Bock all the way!


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12933007*
> Indica


I prefer a Sativa instead....Don't want any couchlock during gameplay!


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadite;14859031*
> When I'm gaming I always reach for an ice cold Samuel Adams Boston Lager.


Now this guy knows whats up....


----------



## Tiger S.




----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14877128*
> It would be nice if so many people did not post other crap such as "I smoke" or "I drink Kool aid".
> This thread is for "Beer of choice".


Quote:


> Beer, wine? water? that purple stuff?


I'm pretty sure "that purple stuff" doesn't qualify as beer.

With that said, water usually.
If I was drinking a beer it'd probably be Miller as that's what we've got in the house most of the time.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL;14877237*
> I'm pretty sure "that purple stuff" doesn't qualify as beer.
> 
> With that said, water usually.
> If I was drinking a beer it'd probably be Miller as that's what we've got in the house most of the time.


Wait, your location says Ireland and you are drinking Miller...

I am going to kill you now:gunner: JK but not really.


----------



## waldoh74

Depends on my mood. Usually Guinness or Dogfishhead 90minute IPA. If I'm looking to get bombed and game, I go for vodka & redbull for my all night drunken nerdfests! lol


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waldoh74*


Depends on my mood. Usually Guinness or Dogfishhead 90minute IPA. If I'm looking to get bombed and game, I go for vodka & redbull for my all night drunken nerdfests! lol


You win... I love this post.


----------



## EmL

After a few of those I don't rage when I die in BC2.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Guinness you strength!


----------



## Ovrclck

Hell yes. Guiness!!! Draught. Can't stomach the ale as much

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Choggs396

Surly Furious

My new favorite beer!


----------



## Mistfang

Flat-tire. goes down smooth.


----------



## swisha

my fav beer period.. the light isnt that good tho no flavor


----------



## Lost Prophet

LAN party drink of the decade


----------



## Korruptive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;14985612*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAN party drink of the decade


such an overrated drink


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptive;14985630*
> such a tasty delicious drink


I know, right.


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12933144*
> Sakke myself, cold or warm both is good


Lately i've really enjoyed the plum Gekkeikan, mostly cold though.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistfang;14985556*
> Flat-tire. goes down smooth.


Don't you mean fat tire? did you notice the bike went missing on the label? It was for one of their promotions and they were giving out bikes. Pretty cool brewery.


----------



## xPrestonn

Black tea, no sugar. Best drink in the entire world, barre none.

I will drink it when I am gaming, competitively unicycling, hunting bears, holding pictures of JJ Abrams, etc.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;14985856*
> Black tea, no sugar. Best drink in the entire world, barre none.
> 
> I will drink it when I am gaming, competitively unicycling, hunting bears, holding pictures of JJ Abrams, etc.


Lol interesting way to spell "bar none" right there. If spelled right, that could have been twisted into a really clever literary pun.









Anyway, I like a cold Corona (or Land Shark) with a lime. I also enjoy Rolling Rock. Nothing fancy for me.


----------



## WeirdSexy

Liquid Dimethyltryptamine.


----------



## RussianJ

Bawls. Original and occasionally cherry.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

varies by season, but the fall is Shipyard Pumpkinhead or Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin

Summer is usually Blue Moon, and Winter is likely some sort of Sam Adams


----------



## Ibage

Yuengling Black and Tan.There's also some crazy Russian beer my dad gets from someone at his office from time to time but I honestly don;t know what it's called.


----------



## trojan92

cup of tea


----------



## Calipso

Beer is terrible for gaming. It requires you to get up often to drain your bladder.

I prefer whiskey or bourbon whilst I play. Sometimes I mix with diet coke, sometimes I drink it straight. Beer is too taxing on my time.


----------



## Ibage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Beer is terrible for gaming. It requires you to get up often to drain your bladder.

I prefer whiskey or bourbon whilst I play. Sometimes I mix with diet coke, sometimes I drink it straight. Beer is too taxing on my time.


Gotta do something in between maps don't you?


----------



## helmut112289

Yuengling!! However since we are in season some delicious pumpkin ale either sam adams, dog fish, harvest moon, or any pumpkin ale. Also some nights just a nice vodka on ice or orange crush!!


----------



## thx1138

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ibage*


Yuengling Black and Tan.There's also some crazy Russian beer my dad gets from someone at his office from time to time but I honestly don;t know what it's called.


Old Rasputin?

______

This thread is completely ruined by non-beer drinkers posting their crap. I give it 1 star cause I can't go lower.


----------



## Snikkari




----------



## bovice163




----------



## HWI

I greatly dislike the taste of beer. For me it's:








or








and/or


----------



## 428cobra

i drink monster mean bean its like crack to me


----------



## Ladiesman101

Relentless Energy
RedBull
and the best

Krombacher Pilsener!!!


----------



## FurryCreatures

Whiskey and coke typically, but a cheap bottle of wine will usually do it for me as well.


----------



## Inverse

So delicious~


----------



## Scrappy

Does this count?








Don't really like drinking and gaming.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Lol interesting way to spell "bar none" right there. If spelled right, that could have been twisted into a really clever literary pun.









Anyway, I like a cold Corona (or Land Shark) with a lime. I also enjoy Rolling Rock. Nothing fancy for me.


meh, that's what late night OCN will do to you


----------



## aerieth

Grape Juice slightly frozen then allowed to air.....it will make you drunk in a healthy way.


----------



## darkRyu

Heineken!!


----------



## Ibage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14991869*
> Old Rasputin?


That wasn't it. I'll grab the name next time he gets some.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;14985612*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAN party drink of the decade


Ugh . . . talk about gut-rot. (No offense.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;14992076*


Hmmm . . . I must try this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;14985856*
> Black tea, no sugar. Best drink in the entire world, barre none.
> 
> I will drink it when I am gaming, competitively unicycling, hunting bears, holding pictures of JJ Abrams, etc.


I like your style, good fellow.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396;14996475*
> I like your style, good fellow.


Suits me well. Drinking and gaming doesn't go well for me.

Es passt mir gut. Alkohol zu trinken und spielen geht nicht so gut für mich.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396;14996475*
> Hmmm . . . I must try this.


It's good but their IPA tops.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


Suits me well. Drinking and gaming doesn't go well for me.

Es passt mir gut. Alkohol zu trinken und spielen geht nicht so gut fÃ¼r mich.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


It's good but their IPA tops.











IPA is my FAVORITE type of beer. <3 hops.


----------



## Tiger S.




----------



## .nikon

Orphan tears.


----------



## EmoKid

Some Grolsch or Domelsch for the gaming, besides that a heavier beer is also welcome








Something like Trappist tripple distiled or quad distilled, you guys should try a Westmalle double or tripple sometime soon!


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


Orphan tears.


This.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



only the best











Rofl!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


Rofl!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


i drink microbrew, you probably haven't heard of it

/hipster


----------



## adadk

mmmmm...


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


i drink microbrew, you probably haven't heard of it

/hipster


Random.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adadk*


mmmmm...


I had my first Sapporo a few weeks ago at a Japanese Sushi & Steak House . . . it was excellent.


----------



## Tatakai All

Tigers blood = WINNING!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Tigers blood = WINNING!


Tiger blood is a type of steroid lol


----------



## Skrillex

Either Apple juice (mind the pun) or Lucozade Blackcurrant.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Two of my favorites !


----------



## Dominant

I usually drink whatever is on sale. This week was heineken.


----------



## jellis142

Juice Box. Strawberry.

If you wanna win, you gotta fuel like a winner.


----------



## Fortunex

Iced tea mostly. If I'm getting drunk, it's usually rum shots of whatever is on hand, tequila sours, or Molson.


----------



## stevegel

Raging Bi*ch


----------



## MojoW

depends on game ... but i like whisky on the rocks if i'm gonna drink


----------



## DoctorNick




----------



## boo

Coffee


----------



## stinky

I like asian saske which is sort of like root beer...

However, if it were to be alcoholic... Asahi beer is always good if I have some cash, but if I am low... Tsingdao is always good too


----------



## Together

Good ol' glass of Ron Zacapa on the rocks!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Water mostly. If I plan to lose/fall asleep I'll drink a blue moon or one of my home brews


----------



## bulow85

Strong indica is the way to go for gaming!


----------



## beers

Local world market has Henninger for cheap, usually pick that up.


----------



## nckid4u




----------



## _02

Water.

When I drink, I end up with bad aim trying to 1v5 people on some hero stuff.


----------



## Juliancahillane

drunken virgins blood


----------



## RallyMaster

Water when doing gaming by myself. Water + Monster Energy when late into the night at a LAN party.


----------



## ddym

Nice cold bottle of Molson


----------



## Together

This is what I think of that virgins blood

http://homepage.mac.com/jordy2/websi...sounds/yum.wav


----------



## andrews2547

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Juliancahillane*   drunken virgins blood







  
Like this guy?    
 You Tube


----------



## HometownHero

Black coffee if I have class/work in the morning.

But since its getting colder, this is hits the spot like no other:


----------



## y2jrock60

Yuengling! It's good, cheap, and local.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2jrock60*


Yuengling! It's good, cheap, and local.


America's oldest brewing co too


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Well, for me, would just be a Junk-load of Soda. Has to be sugary, must have lots of caffine, and must taste good.

My Preferences:
Mt. Dew
Dr. Pepper
Pepsi (This would REALLY Do the trick, since it's got a ton of fizz, and stings going down the throat to wake you up)
Cheerwine (Made in North Carolina only, so few here know this soda.)
Coke

There.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2jrock60*


Yuengling! It's good, cheap, and local.


My Mother Drinks Yeungling. She can go through a six-pack and not get a buzz. She's a true american, while I can't hold 1 beer without getting a major buzz (since I'm Half Native american, and half french) - But, I can go through wine pretty well.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*


Cheerwine (Made in North Carolina only, so few here know this soda.)


I know cheerwine









Try to get some every time I drive up north.


----------



## Big-Pete

in no particular order
liptons ice tea peach/lemon
dr peper
corona extra
and if i wanna do really bad on any game "skittles" bottle of blue WKD bottle of smirnoff, splash of orange juice and then half a bottle of vodka. tastes like skittles!


----------



## XiZeL

actually alcohol helps me loosen up while gaming and enhances my performance, my friends notice straight away when ive had a drink or two


----------



## doubleshot

vodka tonics
a nice scotch on the rocks
new castle
just about any type of sam adams


----------



## Poisoner

Saint Arnold's Fancy Lawnmower. Microbrewed here in Houston, Texas.


----------



## BlackVenom

Average game play? Water, diet mt dew, or Vitamin Water Zero. 
Drinking game play? Vodka shots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


I dont enjoy mixing alcohol and fast paced gameplay.


Doing it wrong.


----------



## cmm1398

I like brand : Cold beer.


----------



## zdub303

Blue Moon Belgian White or Hoegaarden Belgin White (generally the only beers I really drink in any occasion)

For gaming I generally drink:
Sailor Jerry's Rum and Coke
Gilbey's Gin and Sierra Mist

2 or 3 of the above and i feel great. I generally play MMOs though myself (Rift atm)


----------



## abyss0

Sober gaming - Coffee,Energy drinks,Pepsi
non-sober gaming - gold strong 8% or vodka/sprite


----------



## Metalcrack

If I beer when I game, usually Molsen Canadian is on hand at all times. I'm still babying my supply of Spatan Oktoberfest.


----------



## 8564dan

Cobra beer







. Has to be ice cold.....man i want one now!


----------



## andrews2547

Liquid helium, or mercury depends on my mood at the time.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85;15012751*
> Strong indica is the way to go for gaming!


Nah, that would put me to sleep. Sativa ftw

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of (censored) app since IE 7.


----------



## y2jrock60

I posted Yuengling earlier because I thought this thread was your favorite beer. However, most people are posting their favorite drinks.

I would like to add Makers Mark Bourbon, or any other mid-top shelf bourbons.


----------



## soulvengeance

Pyramid Apricot Ale.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]V[/\\/\\eG/A\\*


Light beer so I don't get too buzzed and get my a$$ handed to me on BC2.


Just drink less.

I love getting a 750ml beer that is, say, 10-12%. I can drink said beer over the entire course of an evening and only maintain a buzz. Light beers, to me, tend to have so little flavor that I feel like I'm drinking them for utility, just to slam something down and get that alcohol in me.


----------



## SafeKlok

I don't drink and game.


----------



## duox

Natural Light, gotta keep it cheap.


----------



## sratra

Iced Tea\\Tea\\Beer?\\Ginger Ail in a can.......


----------



## TemplarLord

Red Bull / Monster.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


That first sip is so good.


Next time you have a fresh sip, try slowly exhaling through your nose and keeping your mouth slightly open, but lips shut (after swallowing). I'm not sure if anyone else does that, but it amplifies the flavors intensely. I do this every time I go to beer festivals and I'm blown that other people don't seem to do it. You get so much more aromatic flavor.

I mean, with a hoppy beer, it is like an explosion.

/weird beer habit


----------



## thx1138

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Next time you have a fresh sip, try slowly exhaling through your nose and keeping your mouth slightly open, but lips shut (after swallowing). I'm not sure if anyone else does that, but it amplifies the flavors intensely. I do this every time I go to beer festivals and I'm blown that other people don't seem to do it. You get so much more aromatic flavor.

I mean, with a hoppy beer, it is like an explosion.

/weird beer habit


I do that.

I also like drinking with a wide rim glass and inhaling through my nose as I take in a sip ( I think that's how the wine-o's do it)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15024963*
> Next time you have a fresh sip, try slowly exhaling through your nose and keeping your mouth slightly open, but lips shut (after swallowing). I'm not sure if anyone else does that, but it amplifies the flavors intensely. I do this every time I go to beer festivals and I'm blown that other people don't seem to do it. You get so much more aromatic flavor.
> 
> I mean, with a hoppy beer, it is like an explosion.
> 
> /weird beer habit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;15055129*
> I do that.
> 
> I also like drinking with a wide rim glass and inhaling through my nose as I take in a sip ( I think that's how the wine-o's do it)


I tried that this past weekend and it works great. Thanks for the tip guys!


----------



## 3L1T3

Alcohol while playing an FPS?

No.


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3L1T3*


Alcohol while playing an FPS?

No.


Depends, if I'm wanting to dish up some pwnage, no I don't drink. But if I really **** (which is about 90% of the time since its just a game), dear god yes! Bring on the booze!


----------



## KusH

Any Flying Dog Brew is great for me.

My Favorite is the Gonzo Imperial Porter out of all of them, followed closely by the Double Dog Double Pale Ale.



















These beers are quite serious, serious in taste, hoppyness, and alcohol content. IT'LL GETCHA DRUNK!!!!

  
 You Tube


----------



## katalin_2003

Orphan tears.

Seriously a cold Leffe or any other beer that's in the fridge. Worst case scenario a cold Coke.


----------



## bajer29

Complete with Apple iDrip™ tray.


----------



## Spacedinvader

eeewww those things never give you a decent pint! mine at the moment is Scrumpy Jack cider...6% generally don't get good till after one and a smoke


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*


eeewww those things never give you a decent pint!


I'm from Amurica. I drink beer flavored water when I'm thirsty after mowing the lawn. Give me a break


----------



## fliq

Blue Moon


----------



## Segovax




----------



## wermad

Water. Surround + a few hours = make me queasy.


----------



## Shogon

Agua


----------



## Crystal_Castles

If I'm just hanging out drinking with friends, or at the house just enjoying a few beers it has to be yuengling.


----------



## KusH

Ahhhh Good Ol' Yuengling. That was the first beer that I enjoyed when I was younger. Now it's a last resort but still above miller,bud,coors etc.


----------



## Blaze051806




----------



## Chrit

In before Americans claim the terrible things they drink like Bud is actually beer.

Tooheys Extra Dry, Coopers Pale Ale and Corona is where it's at.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is the only Beer i am allowed to drink by my family.









There is probably something wrong with me. I dont like beer or any form of alcohol.


----------



## BIOHazard87

Seeing this thread really makes me want to get hammered and play some FPS lolol.

Vodka is my **** (Absolut or Svedka), but will drink beer too if someone else buys it.

Also of course gotta have some Sativa/Indica









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15166879*
> This is the only Beer i am allowed to drink by my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is probably something wrong with me. I dont like beer or any form of alcohol.


Mmmmm tasty, a big ol' bottle of Corn Syrup. YES!!! My favorite!!


----------



## deadremix

for beers i drink
hefeweizen
blue moon
corona


----------



## hick

Captain and coke
Liquid cocaine
so co and mt dew
screw driver
Never really know until I look in the fridge and see what I have for a mixer.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit;15166866*
> In before Americans claim the terrible things they drink like Bud is actually beer.
> 
> Tooheys Extra Dry, Coopers Pale Ale and Corona is where it's at.


Why is everyone who isn't American so jealous of Americans and our ingenuity in all things? Beer especially.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Why is everyone who isn't American so jealous of Americans and our ingenuity in all things? Beer especially.


Ha! The only thing I touched when I was there was Blue Moon. Now I can't find it anywhere in Australia








We actually have American beer here in Australia, only we call it "water"


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrit*


Ha! The only thing I touched when I was there was Blue Moon. Now I can't find it anywhere in Australia








We actually have American beer here in Australia, only we call it "water"


Lol... When you say American beer, you probably mean the craptastical beer like Miller, Bud, Coors, etc. Those aren't beers, thats flavored water.

The real American beers are the craft microbrews that are popping up all over the country for the past decade or so.

Another really great brewery is Stone Brewery










There beer is just scrumptious


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit;15171806*
> Ha! The only thing I touched when I was there was Blue Moon. Now I can't find it anywhere in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually have American beer here in Australia, only we call it "water"


Ya, in America we call anyone who drinks Blue Moon... a girl.

I thought you knew?


----------



## Killam0n

To the above poster:
Stone Brewery is by far my favorite beer here in washington state.

OT: water, vitamin water, rarely a soda, an occasional jack and coke.


----------



## SMK

Shiner if I have a choice, but it's usually Fat Tire my wife buys.

Worst beer I've ever had was an arabic Amstel. Disgusting....


----------



## xtascox

Weekday:









Weekend:


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecubemaster;12933225*
> Light beer is light on the calories not alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least the ones I drink.


Most of the calories in beer are from alcohol. Reducing abv is the easiest way to reduce calories. This is why guinness has less calories than budweiser.

The more you know!

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


To the above poster:
Stone Brewery is by far my favorite beer here in washington state.

OT: water, vitamin water, rarely a soda, an occasional jack and coke.


You should try anything made by Iron Horse. Irish Death is a favorite with my friends and family.


----------



## xtascox

Tonight's lineup


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrit*


Ha! The only thing I touched when I was there was Blue Moon. Now I can't find it anywhere in Australia








We actually have American beer here in Australia, only we call it "water"


try living in germany then moving to england
germans like COLD beers! that taste good! and we dont do ***** pints we do LITRES!










warsteiner
konigs pilsner
and a nice cold corona


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


Tonight's lineup


nice selection apart from the stella act a tw*t lol. Leffe Blond is my fave also.

- rai


----------



## Ryleh

Wine coolers.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


nice selection apart from the stella act a tw*t lol. Leffe Blond is my fave also.

- rai


The Stella actually isn't that bad. Much better than miller, coors, bud. Gotta love create your own six pack. This should get me through the Phillies game!


----------



## Sabreknight

For this time of year being my favorite, the beer i prefer is so hards to find in GA, I just went to Florida and bought a case. This being a seasonal brew, I didn't mind spending 103$ for a case + 2 of bombers. Wondering what brew it is? NONE other than Southern Tier PUMKING. ah man, 9% of the best beer I know. Followed by Dogfish Head Punkin, and Terrapin Pumpkin Fest. As far as non seasonal brew, I'd have to say best gaming beer for me would be Southern Tiers UNEarthly.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Coke.


----------



## DannyM

16oz Bud Light cans


----------



## charlesquik

water or smirnoff breezer


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


16oz Bud Light cans


Ew.


----------



## Iconoclast

Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


The Stella actually isn't that bad. Much better than miller, coors, bud. Gotta love create your own six pack. This should get me through the Phillies game!


lol. yeah it's an alright beer just over here in England it has a reputation, it easily beats those other beers you mentioned tho.

OT - my drinking is either Tuborg, Carling chrome, whisky, John Smiths, Casillero del diablo (cabernet sauvignon) or good old sailor jerrys spiced rum.


----------



## bane-o

It's got b33r in the name, does that count?








*+*









4:1ish ratio.


----------



## vgplayer

Flying Dog, Heavy Seas, Dogfish Head, Stone, Smuttynose just to name a few.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


water or smirnoff breezer










Girly man!!! Jk I do enjoy the taste but beer is my preference


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


lol. yeah it's an alright beer just over here in England it has a reputation, it easily beats those other beers you mentioned tho.

OT - my drinking is either Tuborg, Carling chrome, whisky, John Smiths, Casillero del diablo (cabernet sauvignon) or good old sailor jerrys spiced rum.


I've been laying off the liqueur lately but my choices would be jack and coke, Johnny walker straight or vodka straight


----------



## Sabreknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vgplayer*


Flying Dog, Heavy Seas, Dogfish Head, Stone, Smuttynose just to name a few.


THat pretty much sums it up. Anything by them, including souther tier is good. I'll never drink another domestic as long as I live, I will however be drinking my first home brew, a Pumpkin Porter, by the end of the month!


----------



## xtascox

This phillies game is killing me.


----------



## audioxbliss

My new favorite beer. I recommend starting with the 8 as it's the most balanced of the 3. Warms you up real nice


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;15194314*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite beer. I recommend starting with the 8 as it's the most balanced of the 3. Warms you up real nice


Mmmm

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bane-o;15193861*
> It's got b33r in the name, does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:1ish ratio.


4:1 ratio, Vodka to guarana


----------



## Uncivilised

Leffe, its bitter but it sure tastes better than canned beers.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabreknight;15194008*
> THat pretty much sums it up. Anything by them, including souther tier is good. I'll never drink another domestic as long as I live, I will however be drinking my first home brew, a Pumpkin Porter, by the end of the month!


You do know that ALL of those beers are domestic beers right? There are just craft brews.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;15199484*
> You do know that ALL of those beers are domestic beers right? There are just craft brews.


----------



## Sabreknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


You do know that ALL of those beers are domestic beers right? There are just craft brews.










You are right, I guess I should have been a little more specific to large companies that are for the most part, what people consider traditional domestic beer. Let's just say I'd it's brewed either with extract or uemi, chances are I won't drink it.

I prefer my ipa' to be nice and hoppy. Cascade hops are very nice!


----------



## GaminProject

Blue Moon FTW!!!!!


----------



## Humafold

Mmmm. Beer. I like micro... I attached one of my favorites


----------



## mtbiker033

gonna go get one right now...


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## FlighterPilot

Usually something not too bold, I'll take a corona or a bluemoon when gaming. Mixed with racing games, not FPS'.

Drunk driving you can't get arrested for!


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabreknight*


You are right, I guess I should have been a little more specific to large companies that are for the most part, what people consider traditional domestic beer. Let's just say I'd it's brewed either with extract or uemi, chances are I won't drink it.

I prefer my ipa' to be nice and hoppy. Cascade hops are very nice!


I hear ya man I only drink microbrewery beers any more. Now I will have the occasional exception of a Yuengling or Guinness (particularly Harp or Smithwicks) from time to time.


----------



## rocklobsta1109




----------



## FlighterPilot

^That is some damn dark beer


----------



## Pozpenguin

Anything that will blend, such as my GPU


----------



## Stealth Pyros




----------



## Sabreknight

Just ordered a bunch of warrior, cascade, and amarillo hops for my home brew batch dubbed hop head double ipa. If all goes well and the yeast doesn't die on me, should turn out roughly 8% abv. Will be an amber color Double IPA. Mmm I can almost smell that hoppy aroma!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabreknight;15208078*
> Just ordered a bunch of warrior, cascade, and amarillo hops for my home brew batch dubbed hop head double ipa. If all goes well and the yeast doesn't die on me, should turn out roughly 8% abv. Will be an amber color Double IPA. Mmm I can almost smell that hoppy aroma!


Sounds fantastic! Good luck.

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckYy

Could go for one right about now.


----------



## xPrestonn

wow that picture is huge...my bad.


----------



## Segovax

Stella Artois is disgusting. All Dutch beer tastes like trash to me. I would rather drink Coors or Bud all day long than Heineken or SA.

Whoever else tried the Franziskanner has good taste. Didn't you love it? It's just so good as soon as it hits your lips.

I'm also curious about what Rocklobsta posted. It looks good.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Goon + MountainDew = Hours of gaming.


----------



## mrpep


View attachment 232422


----------



## thx1138

Bought a sixer of Newcastle Brown Ale last night from walmart. I had it a while back and I liked the light brown sugar sweetness it had. It tasted pretty skunky which is probably due to the clear bottle. Or maybe that's how it's supposed to taste. It was kinda like brown sugar added to Heineken.


----------



## Zakel2

Anything made by August-Schells brewing company.


----------



## PB4UGO

not a gamer, but when i'm on my 'pute, it's...


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

My preferred refreshment.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT*


My preferred refreshment.





















I hope you're a girl. Hey if not, I'm cool with that...


----------



## morgofborg

I believe he means urine...


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Oh yeah, and hefeweizen. You haven't had beer until you've had it in Germany.


----------



## 1.21Jigawatts

Usually New Castle or Sam Adams, but recently been drinking bud lite lime. Played through Deus Ex Human Revolution with it. Its a nice break form dark beer.

My all time favorite beers: 
McEwans Scotch Ale (Really hard to find even though its the same company as New Castle)
Jefferson Stout (my favorite bar has it on tap)


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Bought a sixer of Newcastle Brown Ale last night from walmart. I had it a while back and I liked the light brown sugar sweetness it had. It tasted pretty skunky which is probably due to the clear bottle. Or maybe that's how it's supposed to taste. It was kinda like brown sugar added to Heineken.



















I've had this beer before on tap and it was my most favorite beer. Too bad it's a seasonal but booooyyyyy is it the best beer you'll ever taste it's just so delicious. Brown Shugga has a very nice flavor of brown sugar at first. Then another sweet yet hoppy taste to finish it off, it's got a very pleasant after taste. I recommend to anyone that can find it, it's worth every penny.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;15231766*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're a girl. Hey if not, I'm cool with that...


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;15237614*


Is that you? I thought you were just trying to post up a pic of a guy saying he's your refreshment... Why does that tea look so un-tastey?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;15237614*


Okay, I *thought* that was Bear Grylls. The file name confirmed it.









*EDIT:* Oh okay, now I went back and saw what led up to that pic.

On topic: Fat Tire!


----------



## wumpus

forget gaming, all about that BP!


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect;12932880*
> either tea, coffee or orange juice....


This. Except from the coffee


----------



## Worple




----------



## NoGuru

Lmao


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Trois Pistoles


----------



## Lt.Shelby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*


Corona with a lime

and a bong


Dayum Right!


----------



## 1.21Jigawatts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.Shelby*


Dayum Right!










I thought the most interesting man in the world drank XX (Dos Equis).

Check his pick


----------



## thx1138

Who here has tried Okto from Widmer? It's the best brown ale I've ever had on tap. I'm gonna go pick up some tonight. Only $6.99 for a sixer


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat;15253678*
> Trois Pistoles


I tend to like Don de Dieu (http://www.unibroue.com/en/beers/don_de_dieu/product) a bit more, personally.

Either that or La Fin du Monde


----------



## LmG

Lionshead. From a nice local brewery near my hometown. Tastes like yuengling only better

When i feel like splurging though theres nothing better than Dead Guy Ale.


----------



## insomniac42

i like dog fish head's olde school


----------



## TehStone

Anything german! Weihenstephaner ftw.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStone;15580350*
> Anything german! Weihenstephaner ftw.


Agreed! I highly recommend you check out Ayinger's selection (one of the few brands with Hefeweizen I actually like), as well as Köstritzer's Schwarzbier if you're into dark beers.


----------



## Xraven771




----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraven771;15580387*


Error: Beer not detected.

In other news:









While a 40 of this swill is inadvertently low on the quality scale, it does provide some great FPS fun.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;15580604*
> Error: Beer not detected.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While a 40 of this swill is inadvertently low on the quality scale, it does provide some great FPS fun.












I remember those days, when I was like 17-18 lol.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStone;15580350*
> Anything german! Weihenstephaner ftw.


You sir, have it all figured out


----------



## Rocker delMaL

The Champagne of Beers!


----------



## Tduckro

Bourbon. I love to booze while I game but its just not cohesive to a work week timetable. So usually its just water.


----------



## MaxFTW

Guinness or Budweiser, And prolly some hobgoblin thats kinda like the best of both


----------



## BioZeke

<


----------



## TerrabyteX

Stella Artoise, Budweiser, Becks, Peroni, Diet Coke,Coke,Green Tea.


----------



## KidPunk

Root beer.


----------



## jagz

Coffee

I don't drink. Besides, I'm lightning on the reflexes when chugging my Sumatra!


----------



## grillinman

New Belgium's Mothership Wit. Great stuff! Lots of colorful flavors and not too heavy either.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Rolling Rock or Coors Light.
For non-alcoholic thirst quenching, Coca-Cola.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Stella *Artois*, Budweiser, Becks, Peroni, Diet Coke,Coke,Green Tea.


Fixed.


----------



## oc_user

F beer. Jimador tequila neat.


----------

